# FN pictures anyone?



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay I've caved guys, I'm saving up for a FN but I wanted some ideas on how to decorate so I figure you guys could share your set ups and maybe some tips on how to make it fun for my girls.


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

I was just looking into a FN cage myself over going through Martin Cages. The question I have is ........... can small size rats get out of the cage??? The slates looked kinda large and I would hate to get it if my boys will get out!!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Kimberly said:


> I was just looking into a FN cage myself over going through Martin Cages. The question I have is ........... can small size rats get out of the cage??? The slates looked kinda large and I would hate to get it if my boys will get out!!


Yes, absolutely they can. Most people end up covering the bars with hardware cloth or similar, while their rats are young.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

But also, Kimberly, if you have boys then they almost definitely won't be able to get out when they grow up. Some girls can (If you'd like to see a picture of my girl that can get out just let me know and I'll take one).


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I redid my cage and set up, since I decided to go a different route. Now I'm keeping my older girls in the top half, and my baby girls will live in the bottom (now covered) half.

Full cage:









Top half:









Bottom half:









I really like how they both turned out. The top half looks a little empty, but the girls really only use the tunnel and the wheel anyway. The more adventurous babies should enjoy exploring the bottom ^_^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My goes through many incarnations...



























I like to keep it fairly open (gots biiiig boys!), but I may add more tubes.


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Mana do you keep that brick in there to help wear down the girls nails or is it just to help them reach the water? My girls have really sharp claws and I was trying to think of some way to keep them down.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

The brick is mainly to cover the hole in the pan. Since I separated the cage in two, I put the bottom pan on top and the top one on bottom - it just seemed easier that way. I'm hoping it will keep the little girls' nails down too, but I had it with the older girls for a while and it didn't really do much. The pedicure bird perches work much better (there's one in the bottom half in front of the stacked plastic things).


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I have a rock in my cages to keep the nails down. In summer they lie on it to keep them cool.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Heres a couple pics of my girls cage...


----------



## Namazzi (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, Girls CAN get out of the cage. Make sure that if you do get it, to buy hardware cloth and cover the WHOLE cage with it before you use it. I made the mistake of thinking my rats couldn't get out when I bought it, and they could. Now I have to deal with babies, and that's not good. >.<

Here is mine now, though:


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I hate how Ollie isn't litter trained,I already tried,but I'll try again when I get my new cage.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Mysteriously, a second FN arrived here a few days after my first one. I waited, ready to send it back in case two were mistakenly shipped, but heard nothing, and my boyfriend (who did the actual ordering) wasn't charged and only had any information for one cage. I'm trying to figure out who got it for me, but whoever my secret admirer is must wish to remain secret ^^;;

But anyway, I gave the big girls the entire two level back, and set up one half of the new one for the little girls. I also added the bottom shelf from the first cage, so it's twice as high (to discourage possible escaping), and since I'm not using the second level, I added the second shelf to the cage.










Since I wasn't expecting to keep this cage I don't have much to put in it. I'll probably take some stuff out of the big cage. The older girls still almost never go into the bottom half. I might put the food and wheel down there at some point. My 11" Wodent Wheel for the little girls' cage should get here soon too ^_^


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow Mana, your really lucky to have recieved a second FN free of charge! Use it well


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I know!! I can't wait until I have more space so I can put the second level on the little cage, and possibly put them together into one big cage like Night has once everyone is grown up and intro'ed!


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Mana said:


> I know!! I can't wait until I have more space so I can put the second level on the little cage, and possibly put them together into one big cage like Night has once everyone is grown up and intro'ed!


Oh what! Another person on here got a free FN? You should have sold it to me. lol I can't get mine for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know if anyone else got one for free, but DFW got one for I think $45! And I really only spent $50 on my first one - a friend of mine paid for the rest


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

I may have just gotten lucky! The manager at my local petsmart said he would meet the price of a FN I saw online at Ferret.com so fingers crossed he keeps up with it and I'll have a $150 two story!


----------

